# You're about to be overwhelmed by zombies. What do you do?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The zombie hords are closing in, you're out of ammo, and your back is up against the wall. What's your last line of defense?

It's your X-15 personal flamethrower! You can fuel it with gasoline or diesel, blended with or without napalm. Check out: http://www.throwflame.com/

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nZQZya7nA8[/ame]







 


​


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I assume you just held your arms straight out, got a glassed over look, and blended in..

(By the way, homemade napalm is easily made.... simply soap powder.....like Tide....and gasoline mixed to a jelly like consistency.)


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Wonder if that would kill bermuda grass???????


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Guess who the Japanese would shoot before the radio operator, BAR, or the officers?


----------



## chestnut (Sep 9, 2008)

I bet it would work great on snow removal.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Huh, I would turn off the video game...


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

claytonpiano said:


> Wonder if that would kill bermuda grass???????


I doubt it. That stuff will be partying with the roaches after the world ends.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

_"What's your last line of defense?"_

Adapt.
Quickly.

http://www.cracked.com/blog/8-zombie-apocalypse-survival-strategies-for-zombies/


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you have to get the head , I figure the best bet is the front mount brush hog from the air conditioned cab of the skid steer soem clasical music playing on the sterio , with a little expanded steel over the windows just for good measure 

originally I thought corn de-tasseler but there just are not as many of them around as skid steers with mowers and brush chippers , and the skid steer is much more useful in the mean time unless you happen to be a seed corn grower 

in one afternoon 2 skid steers can clear 10 acres of overgrown brush leaving only trees over 4 inches in diameter 

although the snow blower at the airport mounted to an Oshkosh dump truck might be a good choice also , not as easy to maneuver , but with 10 foot wide 7 foot high auger , even the safety warning stickers all over it show that if a person is caught in it they can expect to be discharged from the cute in bits and pieces


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry, no flame throwers for me, I don't have 1600 dollars to burn.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I frequently feel overrun by mindless zombies when we get up into a bigger city. They're everywhere, lol!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

A few years ago on Facebook I took a test to see if I would survive a zombie attack and it said I would. Knowing how accurate those tests are I am not worried.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't understand the question. What is this concept, "you're out of ammo" mean? :nana:


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

This is an easy one,
Since it's fictional, a Zombie Apoclypse will never happen, it's fictional.

So you whip out your fictional 'Zombie' gun, your finger, and go 'Bang-Bang'.
Make a motor boat sound and you can have full auto!
Make a 'Woosh' sound and you have an instant flame thrower,
Never Misses! Never Malfunctions, Never Runs Out Of Ammo!
(you may experience the occasional chin dribble from the drool, but if you believe in a 'Zombie Apoclypes, then you are used to drooling A LOT already...


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

gibbsgirl said:


> I frequently feel overrun by mindless zombies when we get up into a bigger city. They're everywhere, lol!


No kidding... but resist the urge to use napalm if you can, lol.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Woolieface said:


> No kidding... but resist the urge to use napalm if you can, lol.


Of course. Also, zombies I believe is considered a derogatory term. Our family makes a great effort to refrain from such, and chosses to use the more pc term of sheeple whenever possible, lol.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

gibbsgirl said:


> Of course. Also, zombies I believe is considered a derogatory term. Our family makes a great effort to refrain from such, and chosses to use the more pc term of sheeple whenever possible, lol.


No, no, no. The PC term for sheeple, formerly known as zombies, formerly known as undead, is "living challenged".


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

DEKE01 said:


> I don't understand the question. What is this concept, "you're out of ammo" mean? :nana:


Read this thread aloud today. One of the guys chimed in and said. "It's not hoarding. Because hoarding is when people have more than they need."


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

gibbsgirl said:


> Read this thread aloud today. One of the guys chimed in and said. "It's not hoarding. Because hoarding is when people have more than they need."


I'm not really interested in other people's opinions when it comes to family and farm safety unless they want to help me plan to be better prepared for a wide variety of possibilities. 

And I didn't mean for that to sound like a put down of you or your comment. I *think* you were joking.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I didn't take it as a put down at all. I guess I should have mentioned that in between reading your post and what the guy said, one of the kids said, "oh, cause he means that you should have lots of ammo for the zombies so you shouldn't run out, like you hoarded ammo?"

Sorry if that last post didn't make sense.

I think this thread is great. Good to see so many people having a good chuckle. Sometimes s&ep topics can be pretty heavy. Nice to have a fun one pop up with folks having a little chuckle with each other now and then too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

BlackFeather said:


> Sorry, no flame throwers for me, I don't have 1600 dollars to burn.


Lighters and hairspray cost $1600?????


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I prefer pumpkin chunkers. That way you don't have to get near the smell of dead zombies. Wrap them in cloth, soak in gas, great balls of fire!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I would simply run over to my neighbors. He has a 50 cal mounted on a jeep and, now, a flame thrower.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I prefer pumpkin chunkers. That way you don't have to get near the smell of dead zombies. Wrap them in cloth, soak in gas, great balls of fire!


Sounds like something from the movie zombieland.

Don't forget to limber up! That movie cracked my kids up.

It was pretty gory, but not as gross as the Tucker and dale vs. Evil. Although that one was pretty funny too.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Lighters and hairspray cost $1600?????


I like the 16 foot wasp killer. I don't want to get too close.

eta: I also prefer bbq grill lighters so I don't burn my thumb.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Since I don't believe in zombies a flashlight would do the job for me. No reason to get the neighbors excited.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Darren said:


> Since I don't believe in zombies a flashlight would do the job for me. No reason to get the neighbors excited.


I don't know... there might be zombies. Been to DC lately? :run:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Woolieface said:


> I don't know... there might be zombies. Been to DC lately? :run:


Yes. Definitely a different place. I can see where intellectually, they can eat your brain. I didn't stay long enough for that. It was an oil and water situation.


----------



## Lazerus (Apr 23, 2015)

> You're about to be overwhelmed by zombies. What do you do? The zombie hords are closing in, you're out of ammo, and your back is up against the wall. What's your last line of defense? ---------


Exit the General Chat subforum. Quickly!

They have those flame thrower things at Harbor Freight for 19 dollars. There is a picture of a guy burning weeds in the garden. Easily modified to hyper-blaster status, I'd think.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was reading about these the other day, and thinking how cool that I've got some very volatile green oil coming out of the ground from the oil well on my property... I often use it to start bon fires.. talk about some really hot great burning stuff... It would be like free ammo for one of these...


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Pass the popcorn, the movie's about to start! That's what I would be saying!!


Debbie


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

BlackFeather said:


> Sorry, no flame throwers for me, I don't have 1600 dollars to burn.


Here's one for $899... eep:

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2015/09/12/dual-wielding-flamethrowers/

Matt


----------

